# Bertie had just eaten a slug! I'm worried



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Especially with this lungworm being quite apparent at the moment I'm understandably rather worried about my little boy I couldn't catch him in time to hoick it out of his mouth ! He is going to the vets Saturday for his jabs is it right to mention it ( as I've added it to my list of questions ) and am I right to be worrying


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

did a quick bit of research....you should be ok....mention it. but everything should be ok.
if he gets an upset stomach or coughing, then take him in early....but all should be ok


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, my Margo once ate a slug, came indoors threw it up and then ate it again GROSS! but she was absolutely fine and I'm sure Bertie will be too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good advice above .... lungworm is a worry .. leaving water bowls outside etc where slugs on in the water yuk ... and do mention this to your vet when you visit.

I have pulled slugs out of Honey's mouth .. horrible and I am always looking out for them in the wet rainy weather .. hate slugs at the best of times xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Hi, my Margo once ate a slug, came indoors threw it up and then ate it again GROSS! but she was absolutely fine and I'm sure Bertie will be too.


Is Margo ok Sue?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kerrieannk said:


> Especially with this lungworm being quite apparent at the moment I'm understandably rather worried about my little boy I couldn't catch him in time to hoick it out of his mouth ! He is going to the vets Saturday for his jabs is it right to mention it ( as I've added it to my list of questions ) and am I right to be worrying


If you are using Advocate spot on monthly then any lungworm eggs your dog may have picked up will be killed before developing into worms.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mandy is right- if you are using advocate monthly then you shouldn't have a problem. Monthly advocate has been proven to be effective in prevention of lungworm as well as a treatment. 

Jojo- correct with the outdoor bowls, also outdoor toys and grass eating can be a cause as the eggs can be left in the slime of slugs and snails 

If you are not using advocate at the moment, wit to speak to your vet on saturday and they can advise you of the risk in your area ( we hear about cases at other vets via other vets/drug companies reporting them to us)


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mandy is right- if you are using advocate monthly then you shouldn't have a problem. Monthly advocate has been proven to be effective in prevention of lungworm as well as a treatment. 

Jojo- correct with the outdoor bowls, also outdoor toys and grass eating can be a cause as it can be passed on in the slime of slugs and snails 

If you are not using advocate at the moment, wit to speak to your vet on saturday and they can advise you of the risk in your area ( we hear about cases at other vets via other vets/drug companies reporting them to us) 

See here for further info: http://www.lungworm.co.uk/what-is-this-lungworm/


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

When I took Pickle on his 2nd day to the vets she prescribed advocate so he has had his dose. He has also managed to eat a slug but not so worried with him having the treatment x


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

We have a few cases of lungworm here in Glasgow already. I went to the vet today and she was happy to give me the wormer for Beau. x


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

i spoke to the vets yesterday and since she has been working in the practise in the area i live there has only ever been one case in the last 12 years ...so she said there is no point to use advocate as such unless he does have a habbit of eating slugs but its just about picking up on the signs etc thanks for the replies


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

In this weather (YUK - yes I know we need it but couldn't it rain at night?!) our garden gets loads of slugs and snails. And Pickle will eat ANYTHING dead or alive


----------

